# Southern M/home Show - Newbury



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm marshaling this show this year, giving LadyJ a rest :lol: 

It is my personal favourite of all the shows, although I haven't been able to attend for the last couple of years. 

We usually get a good camping spot, right next to the bar and entertainment although you don't always have to book a ticket to hear it :lol: :lol:

It has been wet at this show for the last two years but I'm hoping that as I'm going again it will be beautiful and warm and sunny!!(Well surely it has to happen sometime :roll: )

We have 20 names down so far although only 9 have actually booked with Warners, so come on get your names down, we've got 40 spaces and you have until the 24/04/2009 to book to get the £2 club discount and get to park in the MHF camping area.

Looking forward to seeing a few more of you there.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We enjoyed last year's show  

We'll be back from Taunton / Lyme Regis the weekend before, and we're off to a family 'do' in the Midlands the weekend after. £50 in diesel, £29 in camping fees - sounds good to me :wink: 

I'll check with the boss later on :? 

Gerald


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

All paid up, so I would like to confirm we will be attending and looking forward to the sunny weather you have booked for that week-end.

dangerous


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We shall be parked not far away!
Keep one eye open for the old nutter on the little motorbike!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi dangerous

Thanks for letting me know, I've confirmed you on the list.

Look forward to meeting you, I do hope it's sunny now   


Hi Clive

You don't park with us then? We have no prejudice against old nutters on motorbikes you know :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Jenny,
No nothing personal. We park as an invited part of the MMM team in a designated area and tend to put up an encampment hanging off the side of the safari room for all the mob to hide in during the evening. You are welcome to come over and swap insults. See the new van even!!!

Number plate R4MOT

C.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Clive

A view of the new van would be much appreciated, I may take you up on that offer once I've got all our lot parked up safely !!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

OHHHHHHHHHH Jen don't get in there with the Mott'ley crew they will lead you astray :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jac


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've got the nod from 'er indoors, so we're in.

Just about to book tickets, etc.

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi geraldandannie

That's great, be nice to see you both again and the pooch :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

clianthus said:


> That's great, be nice to see you both again and the pooch :lol: :lol:


Hi Jen

We're looking forward to it. It brings our total of MHF events this year to 7 8O

Gerald


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*CLIVE,S VAN*

Piccy as requested.
Since this was shot its sort of sprung several antenna!

See you soon then

C.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> I've got the nod from 'er indoors, so we're in.
> 
> Just about to book tickets, etc.
> 
> Gerald


Just seen this Gerald so we will be meeting at last how lovely cant wait.
Promise no members bar :lol: :roll:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh..................err...................that's a big one Clive :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello everyone

Isn't anyone else going to join us at the Newbury show?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Aw come on folks before Jen floods the site out with tears :lol: just a few more of you joining Jen at Newbury would be nice she needs the exercise :lol: Just cause i'm not going don't mean to say you can't :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

Well somebody cares, or else they don't want flooding out :roll: :roll: 

The numbers are up to 23 now and only 10 of those haven't booked, so we are getting there :lol: :lol: 

There again, if I only have 23, I'll have a nice easy weekend won't I!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

There is still lots of space on this rally, so come and join us, you know you want to. :lol: :lol: 

There are 24 on our list but 10 of you are still to book with Warners!! Pre-booking for this show closes on 24th April, so if you want to camp with Motorhomefacts get booking!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now booking for Peterborough has closed would a few more of you like to join Jen at Newbury please. 

Also while your in the area we do have a follow on rally at Southsea and another at Hamble that we could do with a few more of you attending.


Jacquie


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*newbury*

just booked with warners please comfirm me thank you mick


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Mick

All confirmed, look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore going to join Jen at Newbury then if so be quick booking and adding your selves to the rally list.



Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Booked and Paid ladies. See you there Jen. 

Sonja


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking forward to it Sonja.

Lots of you still to book with Warners for this rally. 

Don't forget booking closes 24th April at 9am. I would advise not leaving it till the last minute as bookings sometimes go wrong, as they seem to have done at Peterborough show. If you book early there will hopefully be time to sort out any problems.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Oops  

We booked with Warners some time ago, but forgot to confirm here.

Done now  

Gerald


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

My wife (Betty) and I will be attending this show as it is on my last weekend before I come back to work. We (moi) would love to put some faces to the names. Do you all have a designated parking area, if so where will you all be hiding?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Gorman said:


> My wife (Betty) and I will be attending this show as it is on my last weekend before I come back to work. We (moi) would love to put some faces to the names. Do you all have a designated parking area, if so where will you all be hiding?


Hi Gorman

Have you booked to camp with us at Newbury? if so could you add your name to the rally list please.

Our pitch is usually opposite the entertainment tent, Clianthus will post details as soon as she gets her rally marshal's pass.

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacquie - Bill doesn't have a motorhome (yet :wink: ), so is unlikely to be needing / wanting to camp with us.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Jacquie - Bill doesn't have a motorhome (yet :wink: ), so is unlikely to be needing / wanting to camp with us.
> 
> Gerald


Oh well in that case would he like to buy mine :lol: only trouble is i'm not at Newbury this time :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

I thought I'd post one of Jacquies "naughty" lists of the unconfirmed for Newbury :lol: :lol: Just thought it may remind you if you still need to book.

Would the members listed below please confirm themselves when they have booked with Warners or post on this thread so I can do it for them. Thanks.

sersol
casrick
daveone
tokkalosh
Woofer
annie1
thedoc
BJT

Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Gorman said:
> 
> 
> > My wife (Betty) and I will be attending this show as it is on my last weekend before I come back to work. We (moi) would love to put some faces to the names. Do you all have a designated parking area, if so where will you all be hiding?
> ...


Sorry LadyJ, I should have been a tad more specific. We are still searching for our dream vehicle, therefore will be travelling up by car. Just a quickie question for one in the know, can you bring dogs to these shows??


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Gorman said:


> Just a quickie question for one in the know, can you bring dogs to these shows??


I hope so, because we are!

Normally not a problem, Bill. I've never been to an outdoor motorhome show where there weren't lots of dogs trotting around.

Gerald


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Great news Gerald, many thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We do still have loads of room at Newbury folks, well about 15 places to be exact :lol: so if any more of you would like to join us there add your selves to the rally list and book with Warner's before 24th April.

There are still a few on the list unconfirmed as well :roll: now come on please let us know when you have booked so we can confirm you if you can not confirm yourselves.

sersol
casrick
Woofer
thedoc


Jacquie


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi to all Organisers & Attendees,

Our tickets arrived today so please can you now mark us as Confirmed?

Looking forward to meeting you all - We are booked up for the duration, so please look out for our 'Gin Pennant/Up-Spirits' *** Why?

Because June will be Bob's 65th 'Birthday Season'..... (In our family we are rarely able to do Birthdays - Instead we open that person's Birthday Season, which then remains open until it's the next member's turn; try it yourself sometime, it works!)

His planned birthday pressie is an A-Frame to transmogrify our wee Blue Matiz into a Toad. If ready by then perhaps we could offer lifts around the area to those needing 'em.

Bob & Maggie L

*** With REAL Coke for Maggie & LadyJ especially!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Bob dear have you already been at the Whisky bottle as you are already confirmed :lol: and you will have to keep me coke on ice till Southsea as I am not at Newbury this time, but I am sure Clianthus will help you out with the whisky at Newbury :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Jacquie - And All!!

Tonight it was Mr Gordon, Jacquie. But the Cokes will be on ice for you at Sunny S Sea, too.

Clianthus and all still welcome at this Birthday Season, which we will obviously now have preview at Newbury/Southsea.

Some say that life is too short to drink cheap wine - but I'm not too particular!

Bob L


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You only have 12 days to book folks for Newbury so if you are intending on camping with MHF there get to it :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There are still a few unconfirmed on the rally listy :roll: please let us know when you have booked folks.


casrick
thedoc
caz_cat




Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Only one week left to pre-book this show and and receive the £2 club discount to camp with MHF, booking closes at 9am on Friday 24th April.

We still have some space so if you are thinking of coming book up quickly.

These 4 have still not confirmed, have any of you booked and forgotten to let us know?


casrick
thedoc
caz_cat

Please post when you have booked with Warners. Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Woffer confirmed Jen  



Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

sersol confirmed Jen  


That just leaves unconfirmed

casrick
caz_cat
thedoc (who tells me he is booking this week)


Jac


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

That's great Jac

We are getting there eventually :lol: :lol: 

Less than a week to go to book to camp with MHF folks!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 5 days left to book folks and if you aint booked to camp with us then you won't be camping with us :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 2 days left to book folks so be quick if you want to camp with MHF at Newbury

Could the following let us know if they have now booked please ta

casrick
caz_cat
thedoc


Jacquie


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi,

Am I too late to book? We're thinking of going but haven't bought tickets yet??

Sara.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sara

No your not to late to book add yourself to the rally list and then book with Warners.

Jacquie


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Jacquie, I'm just finding my way around here so will try to track down the Rally list!!

Also, I'm in the middle of the online booking with Warners but it's asking for a membership number, what shall I put in there?

Sorry for numpty questions!!

Sara


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sara

Just put your user name in for the membership number or any numbers 

I see you found the rally list well done

Jacquie


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks  

Booking done and rally space confirmed, see you there


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to remind you all that if you wish to attend this show and camp with MHF pre-booking closes on Friday at 9am! So if you do want to come you need to book tomorrow.

These folks are still unconfirmed, so I assume they haven't yet booked with Warners:

casrick
thedoc
caz_cat

Please can you let me know if you have booked!! If anyone else wants to join us you are very welcome, just add your name to the list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=184

Book with Warners the show organisers here:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/booking/step1.asp?exhib=4&clear=1

Then post on this thread or PM me to let me know you have booked. Don't forget to put Motorhomefacts.com down as you club, so you will receive the £2 club discount and either confirm yourself from the e-mail MHF will send you or post on this thread to let me know, or just PM me.

Look forward to hearing from a few last minute attendees!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last full day for booking folks so jump to it else you won't be camping with the gang



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

"thedoc" has now booked and confirmed so that just leaves two unconfirmed on the list unless anyone else wants to come.

casrick
&
caz_cat 

Can you please either answer my PM's or post on this thread to let me know whether you have booked with Warners. Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking for Newbury is now closed

Could the 2 unconfirmed on our list let us know if they actually booked please

casrick
caz-cat



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

I have sent a PM to the two unconfirmed so hopefully they will let me know asap.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I notice caz-cat has now confirmed on the list. Thanks for letting us know.

Just waiting to hear from casrick now?


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Newbury Show*

Liked to have attended on Motor facts plot,unable to as got back a few hours too late to book ,and don't fancy general site ,was going to make run as little warranty job to be done en-route hope you all have a great time.

MOD NOTE:

Moved this to the existing Newbury show thread, someone with tickets to give away may see it there :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Tony

PM Clianthus (rally organiser) - there might well be space available at short notice.

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi tony50

Unfortunately Warners will not allow anyone who hasn't booked with a club to camp on the club pitch, so if you did go on spec you would be put in General Camping. Sorry.

However if anyone who is booked with Motorhomefacts contacts me to say they can't attend for some reason I will pass your name on and they will be able to PM you to see if you want to purchase their ticket.

Keep your eye on this thread as well, folks often post on it if they have tickets they don't now want.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

My ticket arrived the other day which had part of my registration number on and said it was non transferable.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

We have now received the list of Motorhomefacts attendees from Warners the show organisers! It does not quite match with the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendees&rid=184

The following members are not on Warners list and will not be parked in the MHFacts area, they should check their tickets to see if it says MHFacts on them and contact the show organisers to try to sort out the problem, Tel No: 01778 391123 before Friday 8th of May (the closing date for reporting ticket queries)

daveone
sj11970
hijc

The following Surnames are on Warners list but not on our list:

Brown
Butler

Could they please PM me with their MHFacts user name and motorhome Reg No so that I can add them to our list.

I have removed casrick from our list as they were unconfirmed anyway.


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi,

I've just called Warners and we weren't on their ticket database. Very nice lady said she will sort that out and can see that we'd booked in the MHF area. She said she would call you to add us to your list. Hopefully we should be sorted now!

Thanks
Sara


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Sara thanks for letting us know

That just leaves the following that are not on Warners list for camping with us, could you guys please check your tickets and contact Warner's before 8th May

daveone
hijc


We also want to know the user names of the following as you are on Warner's list but not on ours, so if you would be so kind to let us know who you are it would be much appreciated.


Mr Brown
Mr Butler



Jacquie


----------



## mearscat (Jan 19, 2008)

*tickets*

Hi Guys, 
have you all received your tickets for Newbury show? Ours haven't shown up yet!!!

Will try phoning Warners tomorrow.

Allan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi mearscat

I have had my marshal ticket and list from Warners. You are definitely on the Motorhomefacts list so I should definitely ring them tomorrow as they say that all ticket queries must be reported by Friday 8th May. Tel. No. 01778 391123.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

my show tickets arrived over a week ago but you have collect your saturday entertainment tickets (if booked) from the on site information office
chapter


----------



## mearscat (Jan 19, 2008)

*newbury*

Hi, tickets all sorted. sent to wrong address.

Allan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Allan

Glad you got it sorted, see you at Newbury on Friday.


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

*Gates at Newbury Show*

Whilst understandably discouraged, I wonder what actually happens if anyone turns up on Wednesday evening. Are people made to move on or can you wait at the gates. I have been to Newbury before and stopped over at service station.

Joyce


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Popo

As far as I'm aware you will be asked to move on Wednesday night so as not to cause a blockage in the approach road.

On Thurs, Fri and Sat nights there is a late arrivals holding area but I'm pretty sure it isn't open on Wednesday.

You aren't on our list for this show unless you are the mysterious Mr Brown or Mr Butler? Please let me know if you are :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

It would be really helpful if everyone booked in the MHFacts camping area displayed this badge with their username on it in their windscreen when they arrive, just so we know who you all are.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5#cat


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's a thing - we've rushed away from home, leaving our tickets in the file  

Can anything be done? Do we really have to trek all the way home to pick up the tickets?   

(We're in Oxford now until Thursday morning)

Gerald


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Here's a thing - we've rushed away from home, leaving our tickets in the file


You silly billies. :roll:

The big boss has retired to her boudoir for the night now I'm afraid but I'm sure she'll rack her brain for a solution on the morrow. :wink:

BTW: Good car boot sale at the Oxford football stadium in the morning - and plenty of parking for motorhomes too.


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Clianthus,
Thanks for your reply. I am neither of the names you mentioned. I don't join up with any clubs or groups at the shows which is why I am not on your list though we will be at the show. Its not that we are unfriendly but personal circumstances which determine it.

Joyce


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Joyce

If you are passing by the MHFacts camping area do stop by and say hello.

Shame you aren't one of my mystery bookers though, I was hoping to solve at least half of the mystery :lol: :lol:

Hi geraldandannie

I've had my thinking cap on but can't come up with a solution to your problem, sorry. You know I would let you in without a problem but you have to come through the Warners marshals first and I think they are very unlikely to accept that you have forgotten your ticket :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jen

Thanks for thinking  

I've contacted our neighbour, and she's found the ticket, which will be in the post tomorrow :roll: 

Hopefully, see you on Thursday morning :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I will be there apu lol, MHF is on stand 73 and if anyone can spare an 1hr or more to man the stand, hand out flyers and chat to potential and current members then please append your name to the Show Helper here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=ShowHelp


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

We will be leaving in the morning ready to greet you on your arrival at the show. So if you have any questions to ask me, please ask now!!

If you are booked to camp with Motorhomefacts and are unable to attend for any reason or expect to arrive after the gates close at 9pm, I would be grateful if you could give me a quick call on 07709 273974 just so that I don't have to hang about waiting for you, especially if it is wet  

Hope you have a safe journey and look forward to seeing you all at the show.

Jenny


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Whats all this wet then Jen? I thought we were to get good weather this year!  
Ian


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

The weather forecast isn't good Ian   

Keep everything crossed that we do get the sun, preferably without the wind!! but I'm not greedy, just dry will do :roll:

See you at the show.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Well we are here in Newbury, on our usual pitch by the entertainment marquee, just look for the MHFacts flag and you'll find us easily.

It's drizzling and misty but not windy or cold, suppose we can't have everything :roll: 

Look forward to seeing you all soon.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*newbury*

Hi Jen, will be at show on sat morn, was not able to arrange to stay over with you guys for the w/e but will look in on you to say hi and blag a cuppa :wink: 
Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

clianthus said:


> It's drizzling and misty but not windy or cold, suppose we can't have everything :roll:


Dry and warm(er) a few miles up the road in Oxford.

Save us a space away from the generators :wink:

Gerald


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

We're at work today but should be with you guys this evening - hopefully before 8PM, can't wait


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well what a night, the heavens opened and it was like the second coming of Noah !!!

but here we are this morning and the sun is breaking through bit by bit and no rain or wind so can't complain


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hope to look in at you guys sometime on Saturday. We haven't booked & will do a day visit. We've booked in at short notice to the CC site at Winchester for tonight & tomorrow, just a quick 30 minutes up the A34 to Newbury 8) 
Hope it's not too wet.............. :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well MHF is at stand 73 Mike, and my van is parked on the MHF Rally section next to Ken and Jens


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Well MHF is at stand 73 Mike, and my van is parked on the MHF Rally section next to Ken and Jens


not privileged "exhibitors" parking this time!


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Been delayed today but will be with you all sat morning, is it still raining there????  

dangerous 8)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its blowing a gale and cold but not raining at the moment so Gaspode has just informed me 


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Its blowing a gale and cold but not raining at the moment so Gaspode has just informed me


Tsk - you're _so_ behind the times, Jac :wink:

The wind has dropped, and the night is still and dry (at the moment :roll: ). A bit cold, though.

Tomorrow morning looks good  - :: LINK ::

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well im on holiday in Poole Gearld with a dodgy laptop so can you keep us all updated with whats going on up there :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

It was absolutely peeing down here. Lakes are forming on the grass and people are wearing wellies - Just a normal Newbury Sunday. However the sun is trying to get out and its not cold.

Sona


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> It was absolutely peeing down here.


Tsk. A small shower, which might have made the grass slightly damp.

Anyway, I can't really tell, sitting (as I am) in our little lean-to :wink:

Gerald


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Arrived home safe and sound. May thanks to Jenny and Ken for stewarding. We had a great time despite the weather and spent much to much money. The one disappointment was Rik Tomlinson the entertainment main event. His act was terrible and quite honestly he should be sued under the trade description act. 
Ray 

PS Due to our poor organisation we didn't hand our Pub Names quiz in on time. Is there any chance that the answers could be posted on here?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ray

Unfortunately, we've thrown our answer sheet away (in disgust at not having won, and making our pub drawing too simple so everyone got it  )

I'll get Jen to post the answers here later (when it's stopped raining enough for me to venture outside :? )

Gerald


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Thanks nfor Newbury*

Just got home and unpacked after our weekend at Newbury. Many thanks to Ken and Jen for settling us on an excellent pitch. Saturday was just dry enough to do some window shopping - but very windy.

The entertainment from our van was excellent and we had not needed to spend £30!! Ricky Tomlinson walked past our m/h on a couple of occasions and did not seem to mind all the attention and photograph taking!!

Good to catch up with friends again - see you soon.

Sundial J&T


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Home again now. The weather may have been a little 'changeable' over the weekend, but we still managed to have a great time. Thanks to Jenny and Ken for doing the marshalling duties to their usual high standard. Thanks to Maureen and Pete for their help with some early training for Ted, our new arrival (and apologies to all those who he barked at . Below are some pictures to show he can be quiet - he just needs to be asleep!!). Well done to Nuke for providing some warm hospitality (and cold beer!) on Saturday night to save us from freezing to death at the evening get-together around the motorhomes.

Looking forward to the Hamble rally next week, just got to endure a few days work in between times!

Andy & Kevin


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sorry you weren't impressed with Ricky Tomlinson Ray, 'Elvis' wasn't that great tonight either :lol: :lol:

I'll post the Pub Quiz answers as soon as I get back home tomorrow.

In case anyone didn't know "Woofer" won with a score of 25, there were some fantastic pictures though, so thanks everyone for making the effort and taking part. 

We've had a great weekend despite the weather and look forward to meeting up with you all on another rally.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We arrived home safe last night as the weather just beat us in the end.
We enjoyed the quiz and meeting a few new faces.
Bought a load of Led's for the van and had the engine remapped which seems a lot better now but will give full report after a more lengthy test.
Thanks to Ken and Jenny for excellent marshalling.


Mel & Nita


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have created a Newbury Rally photo album for any Newbury photos you may have and added a few I took



> Well done to Nuke for providing some warm hospitality (and cold beer!) on Saturday night


My pleasure, it's nice to be able to entertain for a change as I have always had to return off site to B&B. (The Kontiki 679 I have on loan from Swift has such a good layout for socialising as can be seen from the photo below) We actually had 10 in the van as myself, Ken and Russell were in the Kitchen area 



Well done to Jen and Ken for their sterling efforts firstly for marshalling so efficiently and secondly for assisting me in Building and dismantling the MHF Trade stand as well 
Also had some assistance with the tent folding from Simon from Planet 

And finally i have to give thanks to Brillopad who along with his wife proved to be an excellent team at flyer / carrier bag distribution.

His wife was sat on the stand packing flyers / stickers into carrier bags with me, whilst Dennis was out in front of the stand chatting to EVERY passerby and giving out the bags, he really does have the gift of the gab 

I added some photos and one of them showing Brillopad and a potential member are shown below and must be worthy of a caption competition just for the look on her face alone










During the chaos of the end of show stand dismantling I manoeuvred my Swift van down the Aisle that the MHF stand was in to pack everything away into it, and i was followed shortly after by a white (smaller) van who then proceeded to drive into another stands protruding roof height spikes and drag them along the side of "her" van much to the amusement of onlookers


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, we are also back home after a very traffic free journey round the m25 and m23. Apart from the gusting wind its been a very quick journey home. I am sorry I didn't get to say hello at the stand but my time around the show was quite limited given the rather wet weather we had this year!!!!! I think probably quite a few of the ralliers passed our van with the 2 baby dolls at the front. They are Pollyanna and Pierro. 

I can now answer what happens if you turn up early on Wednesday you are uncermoniusly told to go away, which is fair enough, I just wanted to know. We stopped at the Newbury service station over night which was not the easiest to park at given we had to buy the tickets and park in the travelodge area and then trek all the way over to the service station for hot food which we had to carry back to our vans. To park closer would have cost £25 instead of the £10 we paid, but very poor facilities for blue badge holders in big vehicles.

We enjoyed the Thursday night show with Union Gap and Eddison lighthouse and the free show on Saturday was much more to our taste and therefore we thought it very good, certainly there was a good number of people there. A man called Bob Oakley with his horse and guitar.

We had a real laugh in our new van on Thursday. The rain of course had collected on the roof but when Charlie went up on his wheelchair lift and was at the Zenith the van leant to the weight and the rain literally fell like a waterfall shower on to his legs and knees and he could do nothing except get very wet. I just fell about laughing!!! A quick change of clothes and he was soon fine and dry again but it certainly made for a memorable trip! We shall however watch for that in future and protect him a bit more...... maybe!

We have got lots done with the tyres all being done with puncture seal and a very nice chat with the Gaslow people who discovered that we had a lose nut on our system and gas was escaping when it was switched on. Nothing to do with the lose nut (me) who couldn't hear the gas.

So all in all a good trip.

Joyce and Charlie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi 

Back home from Newbury now and funnily enough the sun has come out :roll: :roll: It's still windy though.

As promised for rayc the answers to the Pub Names Quiz:

1 The Slug & Lettuce, 2 The Dusty Miller, 3 The Hare & Hounds, 4 The Crown & Anchor, 5 The Anchor, 6 The Bird in Hand, 7 The Bricklayers Arms, 8 The Kings Arms, 9 The Dog & Pheasant, 10 The Plough Inn, 11 The Railway Tavern, 12 The Rising Sun, 13 The Queen Vic, 14 The Royal Oak, 16 The Running Stream, 17 The Six Bells, 18 The Sun Inn, 19 The White Horse, 20 The Wheatsheaf, 21 Ye Olde Ship Inn, 22 The Trafalgar, 23 The Swan Inn, 24 The Spotted Cow, 25 The Coach & Horses, 26 The Cricketers Inn, 27 The Ball & Wicket, 28 The Green Dragon, 29 The Rovers Return, 30 The Dirty Duck.

As you may have gathered I didn't keep a copy of the file to download


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

HI,
Back from Newbury, suns out and the grass has grown again!

A big thank you to Jen & Ken for their efforts and the quiz, it certainly got us all together. We enjoyed it (we should...... we won!!!!) and look forward to the celebratory headache! Thanks for the prize.

Although the weather could have been better it was a good weekend.

Maureen & Pete 
WOOFER


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Jenny and ken

we arrived home safely and are unloading the tribby   how much there is. but gill say we must move on  new m h should be here in two to three weeks ?. we did get all the pub names right errrr  well may be :lol: :lol: :lol:  thank for a great time
c u soon
larry and gill


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi,

We're also back from Newbury. Thanks Jenny and Ken for organising it. Sorry we're so shy and didn't really 'mingle' will promise to do better next time  

We had a really good time but were slightly disappointed with Ricky Tomlinson, oh well he was only a small part of the weekend. 

Didn't spend too much money which was a bonus!

Sara & Jim.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Many thanks to Ken & Jenny for welcoming us. Pity about the Rain & Wind - but thats England.

Our only mistake was attending RT's "Show" and so we missed out on the MHF Party at Nuke's Kontiki.....

Best regards to all from Bob & Maggie, now at Sunny Southsea.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've been back since Monday afternoon, but we quickly moved out again to give the builders chance to fit the kitchen :roll:

And now we're on a local site with no WiFi and no 3 dongle signal   We've just popped back home now for an update on the kitchen, and then we're orft again 

Many thanks Jen and Ken for organising the rally at Newbury. We had an excellent time - even the Elvis impersonator on Sunday was ... errr ... _entertaining_ :lol: And thanks to Nuke for the use of his loan van on Saturday night when it turned decidedly too chilly for standing / sitting around outside. We had a fine time  It was lovely to meet so many people there, and to make the real acquaintance of people we've only known through this glass screen. Thanks also to Pete (woofer) for his invaluable help in getting our new side awning / tent thingee erected. It was lovely to sit in it on Thursday night, watching the rain chasing down the sides.

Gerald


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

As a final note on the Newbury Show, I'd like to let you all know that I collected £11 on the sale of the little mirror logos, all of which will be donated to the MHF charity. It won't show as a separate donation from the show as the software doesn't allow this and I'll hopefully do some more for Hamble next weekend before making the payment. Rest assured though that your £1 donations are much appreciated and going to a good cause.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi all, i guess we are the last home i would like to say Many thanks Jen and Ken for organising the rally at Newbury 
chapter (steve & cherry) and brandy (bill & deb)


----------

